# Meine Fischsuppe...



## Klausile (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem mein Wasser ja immer klarer wird, hab ich mal versucht Bilanz der bisherigen Bewohner zu ziehen. Dabei bin ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich erschrocken.
Hier mal die Liste:
1 Koi ca. 65 cm
2 Koi ca. 50 cm
1 Koi ca. 30 cm (ist erst letzte Woche eingezogen )
5 Goldorfen ca. 40cm (megafett)
1 __ Shubunkin 
3 Sarasa
ca. 20 Goldfische
5-7 __ Wimpelkarpfen 
1 __ Sterlet ca. 40 cm
1 Stör ca. 80 cm (sollte eigentlich auch ein Sterlet sein, war nur unerfahren, habs nicht bemerkt)
1 __ Katzenwels ca. 30 cm
wenige Bitterlinge
wenige __ Moderlieschen
und nun mein aktuelles Problem
letztes Jahr 10 Gründlinge eingesetzt, jetzt sind es schon viel viel mehr...

Durch die Orfen und den Katzenwels hab ich eigentlich keinen Fischnachwuchs - so war es ja auch gedacht - nur die Gründlinge scheinen es trotzdem zu schaffen - ich hoffe das regelt sich auch noch auf natürliche weise ein. Denn gerade diese Tiere aus dem Teich zu fangen, halte ich für sehr schwierig.

Die Größe des Teiches liegt irgendwo zwischen 15 und 19 m³

Die Wasserqualität ist prima, so gut wie kein Mulm auf dem Grund (und das nach über drei Jahren)

Also den Stör werde ich versuchen spätestens nächstes Jahr ab zu geben, wird aber sicher nicht einfach ein geeignetes Zuhause zu finden.
Aber wenn die Gründlinge sich weiter so vermehren, wird das zu einem echten Problem.
Hat jemand eine Idee, warum die "natürliche Regulierung" über Orfen und __ Wels hier nicht funktioniert?

Was habt Ihr so für Fischsuppen.
Zeit fürs Outing!!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## HSV (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*

Hallo Klaus!
Erst mal bin ich sprachlos was sich so alles in deiner Pfütze tummelt.Ein solcher Bestand,
auf solch kleiner Fläche ist meiner Meinung nach unverantwortlich geschweigedenn
artgerecht.Können sich die Fische eigentlich noch rumdrehen?Was dein Problem mit den
Gründlingen betrifft.Setz doch einfach noch einen __ Wels von 1m Länge dazu,dann lösen sich
alle Probleme die du hast von ganz allein.Sorry,aber für so was hab ich kein Verständnis.
Gruss
Tristan


----------



## Klausile (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*

Hi Tristan,
danke für dein Meinung, super konstruktive Antwort - meinen Glückwunsch!

Noch andere Trolle hier??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## animei (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*



Klausile schrieb:


> Noch andere Trolle hier??


Ja, ich.
Ich kann Tristan nämlich nur zustimmen. Deine Formulierung "Fischsuppe" trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. In einer Suppe darf es ja gerne etwas mehr Einlage sein.


----------



## koifischfan (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*

Man muß nicht alle Fische haben, die es gibt bzw. reinpassen. Auf die Schnelle fällt mir garnicht ein, welcher Fisch überhaupt artgerecht gehalten wird.


----------



## pema (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*

Hallo Klausile,
setz dich mal mit Tinky in Verbindung, der kann dir sicherlich auch noch gute Tipps bzgl. des Einsatzes von z.B. Flußkrebsen zur Fischreduzierung geben
Meine erste Wahl zur Fischreduzierung (und die wäre bei dir wahrhaftig nötig) wäre der Einsatz eines Keschers und das Schalten einer Kleinanzeige unter der Rubrik: Verschenke!.
Wie kann man nur immer mehr und immer größer werdende Fische in einen Teich stopfen in der Annahme, so würde sich das Problem der Überpopulation auf 'natürliche Weise' regeln.
In deinem Teich ist nichts natürlich...warum sollten dann gerade die natürlich Dezimierung durch Fressfeinde klappen?
petra


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*

Hallo liebe User,

kommt bitte mal wieder runter. Klaus hat diesen Thread eröffnet, weil er weiß, daß er einen Überbesatz hat und hier etwas ändern möchte. Deshalb wäre - wenn Ihr schon Euren Senf dazu geben müßt - der eine oder andere ernst gemeinte Tipp, was zu tun wäre, hilfreich. _(Edit: So wie Petra es gerade in der Zwischenzeit gemacht hat)
_


koifischfan schrieb:


> Man muß nicht alle Fische haben, die es gibt bzw. reinpassen.


 Es gibt Leute, die würden das auch für 17.000 Liter und 10 Koi und 10 Goldfische sagen 

Im übrigen meine ich mich zu erinnern, das Gründlinge wohl am ehesten mit einer Reuse zu fangen sind.


----------



## Mulmig (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade versucht, mir 15 Kubik Wasser vorzustellen mit einem 65 cm Fisch. Das wäre etwas mehr als doppelt soviel Wasser und Fläche, wie in meinem Teich.
Ich habe da 17 Fische zwischen 3 und 20 cm drin und gerade heute morgen, als ich die Fische so beim Umherschwimmen beobachtet habe, dachte ich, so richtig viel Platz ist da ja nicht....
Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, daß in Deinem Teich allein 12 Fische über 30 cm schwimmen, dann bin ich kein "Troll", so wenig wie die Anderen hier, wenn ich denke, daß das gesponnen ist.
Was bringt Dich denn dazu, so viele große Fische auf kleinem Raum zu versammeln? Ist es die Attraktion, oder was. Und warum weißt Du nicht, wie groß Dein Gewässer ist 15 oder 19 Kubik?
Und warum redest Du von Fischsuppe?
Gib selbst zu, daß das alles etwas merkwürdig ist. Und welche Reaktion erwartest Du aus diesem Forum, wo sich offensichtlich viele Tier-, Pflanzen-, und Naturbegeisterte treffen?
Nach 305 Beiträgen, die Du verfasst hast, sollte doch die Reaktion auf Dein Thema vorhersehbar gewesen sein...
Ich jedenfalls begrüße Dein "Erschrecken", denn das ist die einzig angemessene Reaktion auf Deinen Besatz, vorausgesetzt, Du läßt zügig Taten folgen.
Ich habe allein für meine Handvoll __ Shubunkin letztes Jahr meinen Teich erweitert / saniert - ich meine Du hast mehr Handlungsbedarf, als ich hatte.

Überleg' doch mal selbst...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna

@Hallo Christine, während ich schrieb kam Deine (sicher gerechtfertigte) Ermahnung, die ich natürlich respektiere. Ich __ störe mich an dem Begriff "Fischsuppe" und bin mir aus Klausis Eröffnungsschrieb nicht sicher, ob er schon distanziert genug zu diesen Haltungsbedingungen ist (Fische werden ja nicht über Nacht so groß, also tritt das Problembewußtsein ja recht spät auf, oder? Und woher kam letzte Woche noch ein 30 cm Koi angeflogen? Also Gründlinge sind da wirklich nicht das Problem und darauf bezog sich die einzige Frage, die ich "gehört" habe. ) - aber er wird sich ja selbst äußern. Die "Troll"-Bemerkung war so überflüssig, wie ein Kropf  und ziemlich aggressiv, wenn ein "Hilferuf" vorlag...


----------



## jenso (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*

Hallo,
zum Besatz schreibe ich mal nix. Gründlinge, ja die lieben Gründlinge. Also, vor zwei Jahren habe ich 6 Gründlinge eingesetzt. Sie haben sich um mehr als das 10fache vermehrt. Wir haben es mit dem Kescher versucht, Nachts mit Lampe, am Tage ohne. Wir haben es mit Anfüttern versucht. Wit haben es mit einer Reuse versucht. Sie sind in den eigentlich als fischfrei gedachten Miniteich durch den Bachlauf gewandert. Wir haben es bereut. Aber vor einigen Tagen habe ich hier von einer Flaschenreuse gelesen. Pet-Flasche Hals abschneiden und umgekehrt in die Flasche stecken. Etwas Futter hinein und einen kleinen Stein als Beschwerung. Das wirkt. Es ist uns gelungen den Miniteich leer zu fangen und wir konnten über 40 kleine Gründlinge abgeben.
Ich kann nur raten das Problem so früh wie möglich anzugehen. Es scheint so, dass die mit zunehmenden Alter und Größe auch cleverer bzw erfahrener werden.
Ach, bei Goldelritzen scheint die Falle auch sehr gut zu funktionieren. Mittlerweile müssten schon alle einmal in der Flasche gewesen sein.
Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Klausile (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*

Hi Leute,
schön das es auch andere Reaktionen als nur rumnblöcken gibt.
Wenn ich mal das Fischgewicht ansetzte, komme ich mal so auf höchstens 8-10 Koi.
Was wohl Grenzwertig ist, aber noch gehen sollte.
Das die Gründlinge sich so stark vermehren hatte ich echt nicht erwartet, zumal sie die einzigen sind, die Nachwuchs haben.
Der Stör muss schnellstmöglich raus - das ist soweit klar.
Wenn ich jedoch lese das manche Leute hier im Forum auf 10.000 L 10 Koi und Goldis haben, hält sich mein schlechtes Gewissen doch sehr in Grenzen.

Das mit der Reuse werde ich mal versuchen, ich werd mir eine aus einem 10 L Wasserkanister bauen. Mal sehen wer mir dann die kleinen abnimmt.

Gruß Klaus

p.s. Ich habe genau mit den erhaltenen Reaktionen gerechnet!!


----------



## Mulmig (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*



Klausile schrieb:


> ...nur rumnblöcken...
> Wenn ich mal das Fischgewicht ansetzte, komme ich mal so auf höchstens 8-10 Koi.
> Was wohl Grenzwertig ist, aber noch gehen sollte.
> ...
> ...




Hallo Klaus,

siehst Du, war doch mein Eindruck, daß Du es ganz o.k. findest, völlig richtig.

12 Individuen > 30 cm (einige um mehr als das Doppelte) 
mind. 60 Individuen < 30 cm
plus der Gründlingsnachwuchs ...

....und Dein "schlechtes Gewissen hält sich doch sehr in Grenzen" weil "manche Leute" ANGEBLICH viel schlimmer sind und Du so herrlich klares Wasser hast. Mal ganz zu schweigen, von denen, die "nur rumblöken" (wie doofe Schafe?).

Hier wird gepredigt (auch von Dir übrigens), 
- daß Fischgewicht pro Liter Quatsch ist,
- daß "klares Wasser" rein gar nichts über Wasserqualität oder gar artgerechte Haltung
  aussagt,
- daß sehr große Fische und Fische mit "Sonderbedürfnissen" wie die Störartigen oder Kois
  nur in sehr großen Teichen gehalten werden sollten.



> Was habt Ihr so für Fischsuppen.
> Zeit fürs Outing!!!



Also: THINK!
Und: "rumblöken" verbitte ich mir!

Na Servus 
Anna


----------



## thor steinar (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*

:crazy jaja jeder muss selber wissen was er mit sich vereinbaren kann.... und somit geht der thor


----------



## kwguppy (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meine Fischsuppe...*

servus klausi, ich kann dir mal ne angel leihen. gute rezepte dazu gibts bei chefkoch.de


----------

